# J3303 kenalog code help!



## cbroderick (Jan 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the HCPCS code for  Kenolog 1cc-40MG?
I was being paid with no problems until September of 2013.

I added the NDC drug number and units which i understand was required after September but it is still being rejected as " Missing/incomplete/invalid days or units of service"
when I call they tell me the code is invalid.

I was using J3303 x 4
NDC  00003 0293 28

I appreciate any help!


----------



## ollielooya (Jan 23, 2014)

RU sure you're using the right code?  Take a careful look at J3301 and you might get help by the descriptor furnished.


----------



## pwright3603 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Kenalog*

Use this code for Kenalog-10, Kenalog-40, Tri-Kort, Kenaject-40, Cenacort A-40, Triam-A, Trilog.  

J3301  
Injection, triamcinolone acetonide, not otherwise specified, 10 mg


----------



## cbroderick (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you will try J3301!


----------



## rtrackstar (Mar 18, 2014)

Has there been success with billing Kenalog CBroderick? I'm curious because I have a question regarding the billing of it. Is there any different billing of compound Kenalog?


----------

